
Ask HN: Why I don't use email encryption – do I have it wrong? - rbcgerard
I don&#x27;t use email encryption - I would like to.<p>Forgetting for a second that almost no one I know does either, my problem is:<p>I use email on my home computer(s) (via web browser but am amenable to using a client), mobile phone (native email app), and work computer (outlook for work email, browser for personal).<p>My problem with most of the email encryption solutions I&#x27;ve encountered is that I&#x27;m locked into using an email client (on my phone or computer) which means that I can&#x27;t access my personal email via the browser (which means all day at work, random occasions traveling etc.) that&#x27;s just a non starter for me - which makes it hard to proselytize to others that they should encrypt their mail. Am I missing something?
======
tptacek
Nope. Encrypting your mail makes it painful to get access to it sometimes.
Even people who encrypt a lot of email don't encrypt everything.

------
phantom_oracle
You could try using something like mailbox.org, although you're then tied to
you@mailbox.org for something that is 1 euro a month I think.

It works in most browsers and it comes with encryption as a default.

There should be other workarounds too, like maybe using your own webmail
(risky as well).

